# Can you help me with my numbers again



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

I had my FT3 and TSI done. The results are below. They seem to be in the normal range. Is there a possiblity that there is still something wrong with my thyroid, even though the numbers came out normal? I guess I'm concerned that the endo is going to blow me off and I won't get treatment, although I have symptoms from hell! Also is is possible for FT4 to be high and FT3 be normal? :confused0033:

My original results

9/30/09 
TSH 0.50 .34-5.6

10/1/09 
TSH 1.18 .38-4.5
Free T4 1.20 .61-1.12
T4 9.1 4.75-10.56
T3U 38.1 24.6-41.5
Total T3 134 97-219
Thyroid Perioxidase Ab 326 <35

10/15/09
FT3 300 230-420
TSI 92% <125%


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> I had my FT3 and TSI done. The results are below. They seem to be in the normal range. Is there a possiblity that there is still something wrong with my thyroid, even though the numbers came out normal? I guess I'm concerned that the endo is going to blow me off and I won't get treatment, although I have symptoms from hell! Also is is possible for FT4 to be high and FT3 be normal? :confused0033:
> 
> My original results
> 
> ...


Okay..................the TSH, FT3 and FT4 do not always reflect what the antibodies are doing. You have a TSI and actually, a goodly portion of it.

You should have no TSI at all.

What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that this abnormal antibody is responsible for causing the person's hyperthyroidism.

http://uimc.discoveryhospital.com/main.php?t=enc&id=1516

Please go to the link and read the entire article; it is from a credible source.

It is possible for the FT4 to be high and the FT3 normal range because the FT3 is your "active" hormone and you are burning it up...........;even at rest.

I personally think you should also have a radioactive uptake scan.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you so much. I can't tell you how much it means to have someone actually explain this stuff to me until I get to the endo TOMORROW! Of course, whent he doctors office called with the T3 and TSI results she said cheerfully "your thyroid results are normal!" I was like "what?" I don't want to be normal, I want something that I can be treated for so I can feel better. Thanks again Andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Thank you so much. I can't tell you how much it means to have someone actually explain this stuff to me until I get to the endo TOMORROW! Of course, whent he doctors office called with the T3 and TSI results she said cheerfully "your thyroid results are normal!" I was like "what?" I don't want to be normal, I want something that I can be treated for so I can feel better. Thanks again Andros!


You are more than welcome. I hope I have helped and please....you know I am an interested party so when you can, let us all know how it goes with the endo.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

The endo said that it's not thyroid. That I have symptoms but that my numbers are "normal". I am sitting here crying like a baby because I don't know what to do now. I recommended seeing a psychologist. I feel so lost, like I will never be able to go back to work and get my life back because I feel like crap all the time. Andros, help! Do I need a second opinion? Probably, but that will mean more WEEKS of waiting. OMG I'm a mess right now! Thanks for listening.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> The endo said that it's not thyroid. That I have symptoms but that my numbers are "normal". I am sitting here crying like a baby because I don't know what to do now. I recommended seeing a psychologist. I feel so lost, like I will never be able to go back to work and get my life back because I feel like crap all the time. Andros, help! Do I need a second opinion? Probably, but that will mean more WEEKS of waiting. OMG I'm a mess right now! Thanks for listening.


I have been treated in the exact same manner as you and so have others.

Take a deep breath here.

And "listen" up. You have TSI. That means you are hyperthyroid. That also means that you have autoimmune thyroid disease. You "must" find a doctor to listen to you.

Did you not ask the endo why then do you have a high titer of TSI which is indigenous to the thyroid if you don't have thyroid disease???

Repeat after me, "I am going to get a second opinion and even a third if necessary, I am going to get better and I am going to go back to work!"

You don't have to go to an endo. Even a GP or Internist that paid attention in Medical School and help you. My veterinarian could help you for god's sakes!

Can you tell I am angry? I am. And _*that is why I am here for you and others; precisely why!!!!*_


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

I meant that HE suggested I see a psychologist. When I mentioned the tsi he said that it was 95% and the range was <125%. As far as the peroxidase antibodies he said that a certain percentage of women ( I can't remember what he said) have them. Anyhow, not crying anymore, but have already put in a call to my pcp to get a referral to another endo. Looking up now another locally whose credentials look like this:

Special Interests Pituitary Disease, Neuroendocrinology, ReproductiveDisorders, Thyroid Disease, Adrenal Dysfunction 
Board Certified Yes 
Internships Brigham and Women's Hospital
Residencies Brigham and Women's Hospital
Fellowships Massachusetts General Hospital

I think I will request a referral to this one!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> I meant that HE suggested I see a psychologist. When I mentioned the tsi he said that it was 95% and the range was <125%. As far as the peroxidase antibodies he said that a certain percentage of women ( I can't remember what he said) have them. Anyhow, not crying anymore, but have already put in a call to my pcp to get a referral to another endo. Looking up now another locally whose credentials look like this:
> 
> Special Interests Pituitary Disease, Neuroendocrinology, ReproductiveDisorders, Thyroid Disease, Adrenal Dysfunction
> Board Certified Yes
> ...


I know he suggested that; that is what triggered my anger mostly. Good, wipe those tears, get angry yourself and be pro-active. All information that I have provided links to is credible so you may wish to print some of it out.

Remember what the link to TSI said? It said there should be NO TSI in the healthy person.

And yes, women have TPO more than men because women are more genetically prone to autoimmune diseases. His statement is true but a "Certain percentage of men also have TPO." Geez!!! Another talking head. Or should I say 1/2 a head.:anim_03:

The one you have selected sounds good to me. Now let's hope your PCP gives you a referral.

Let me know if you will.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Thank you so much. I can't tell you how much it means to have someone actually explain this stuff to me until I get to the endo TOMORROW! Of course, whent he doctors office called with the T3 and TSI results she said cheerfully "your thyroid results are normal!" I was like "what?" I don't want to be normal, I want something that I can be treated for so I can feel better. Thanks again Andros!


Just checking in on you to see if you are okay. It is a waiting game but when you don't feel well it can be agonal.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Still waiting for the referral to the next endo. When I called that office the recording said that it can take up to 5 days for them to call the pt once they have the paperwork from the referring doc. Feeling ok, some days ok, some days bad. The fatigue has been really bad yesterday and today and the anxiety. So, as always I am totally on the fence as to whether this is all anxiety and I'm "doing it to myself". I have an appt Tues with a specialist who specializes in anxiety. I'm willing to go that route too, as I have a history with anxiety and will take any help I can get at this point. I have a mammo, pap and colonoscopy schueduled this week so that is kind of freaking me out. Lack of appetite and weight loss are still scaring me, but that could be anxiety too. I guess it's the not knowing that is the worst. Thanks for checking and caring. That means alot!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

If they're giving you a mammo, pap and colonoscopy to check for anxiety, I would find another doc! 

Im just kidding...couldn't resist. The system is certainly flawed and my guess is that it gets worse with new changes that might come about soon. The only thing I've found to work is persistence. I rarely wait for them to call me. I'll call every day if I have to.

I hope you can resolve this soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Still waiting for the referral to the next endo. When I called that office the recording said that it can take up to 5 days for them to call the pt once they have the paperwork from the referring doc. Feeling ok, some days ok, some days bad. The fatigue has been really bad yesterday and today and the anxiety. So, as always I am totally on the fence as to whether this is all anxiety and I'm "doing it to myself". I have an appt Tues with a specialist who specializes in anxiety. I'm willing to go that route too, as I have a history with anxiety and will take any help I can get at this point. I have a mammo, pap and colonoscopy schueduled this week so that is kind of freaking me out. Lack of appetite and weight loss are still scaring me, but that could be anxiety too. I guess it's the not knowing that is the worst. Thanks for checking and caring. That means alot!


I hope to hear from you Tuesday then if you are able. The thing is, hyper can and does create great anxiety. So, I am concerned that you get a proper diagnosis here.

Whew! Sounds like you are getting the works!! That is a good thing.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Nasdaq, I agree, I have figured out that no one is going to come knocking on my door and say "hey, you want some thyroid tests?" Persistance, ie, being a pain in the a$$ to get what you want is the way to go. Andros, I still believe my thyroid has something to do with this. I will not give up until I see 1 or 2 more endos. I plan to call an Internist I know too to see if she'll take me and help me get to the bottom of this! I suppose the colonoscopy should take care of that too! LOL.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Nasdaq, I agree, I have figured out that no one is going to come knocking on my door and say "hey, you want some thyroid tests?" Persistance, ie, being a pain in the a$$ to get what you want is the way to go. Andros, I still believe my thyroid has something to do with this. I will not give up until I see 1 or 2 more endos. I plan to call an Internist I know too to see if she'll take me and help me get to the bottom of this! I suppose the colonoscopy should take care of that too! LOL.


Try not to forget that you have 92%TSI. The proof is in the pudding. You are hyperthyroid.

Hugs,


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Just got a call re: an appt with the endo for my 2nd opinion. January 13th!!! Whatever, I might be dead by then.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Just got a call re: an appt with the endo for my 2nd opinion. January 13th!!! Whatever, I might be dead by then.


Try to get on the "cancellation" list. Every doctor's office has one. LOL!


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Andros is right. YOU ARE NOT ALONE! I have a similar story to yours. I got the whole this is not your thyroid, it's anxiety speech even with blood work and ultrasounds to prove it. I am still looking for a doctor who cares after two years of misery and I know there are others who have had to endure for much longer. 
Andros and others on this board are a great wealth of information and caring. I am glad I found this website. I will be thinking of you and hoping that you find the doctor that will work with you and help you find some relief.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles. Andros is right. YOU ARE NOT ALONE! I have a similar story to yours. I got the whole this is not your thyroid, it's anxiety speech even with blood work and ultrasounds to prove it. I am still looking for a doctor who cares after two years of misery and I know there are others who have had to endure for much longer.
> Andros and others on this board are a great wealth of information and caring. I am glad I found this website. I will be thinking of you and hoping that you find the doctor that will work with you and help you find some relief.


Aaaaaaaaaaw; thank you so much Peaches. Well, as they say, "It takes a village!" We need to work together and help one another best we can.

Sending hugs to you..........


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

So after continued increasing fatigue, anxiety, weight loss etc. I think I've called my pcp every day re one thing or another. She is very sweet and honestly wants to help me get to the bottom of this. I have an appt with an endo this week! I went and took the iodine pill for the uptake scan this morning and get the scan tomorrow. I am so hoping that this endo finds something that can help me! I'm tired of thinking "it's just anxiety" and I have to get psychotherapy to fix myself. So, I guess I'm hoping for a diagnosis of hyperthyroid. Weird.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> So after continued increasing fatigue, anxiety, weight loss etc. I think I've called my pcp every day re one thing or another. She is very sweet and honestly wants to help me get to the bottom of this. I have an appt with an endo this week! I went and took the iodine pill for the uptake scan this morning and get the scan tomorrow. I am so hoping that this endo finds something that can help me! I'm tired of thinking "it's just anxiety" and I have to get psychotherapy to fix myself. So, I guess I'm hoping for a diagnosis of hyperthyroid. Weird.


Oh, I am so glad you are getting the uptake scan tomorrow. Yes, this is a very wierd disease. Oh, please let us know as soon as you are able.

I hope you are not losing sight of the fact that you do have TSI which would only be present in the hyperthyroid patient.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, back from the endo. She says Ha****oxicosis. From what I undestand it's the hyper phase before going to hypo? Am I right? Anyhow, so glad to have found and endo that validated my symptoms and said that I actually have something! She took some more blood today and will call me tomorrow and let me know how she's going to treat. Am I right to be relieved? What do you think?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Ok, back from the endo. She says Ha****oxicosis. From what I undestand it's the hyper phase before going to hypo? Am I right? Anyhow, so glad to have found and endo that validated my symptoms and said that I actually have something! She took some more blood today and will call me tomorrow and let me know how she's going to treat. Am I right to be relieved? What do you think?


Hashimoto's indeed does have a hyperthyroid phase. I will be most interested in the treatment plan.

Yes; I think you are right to be relieved. We knew you were hyper; just did not know why.

Here is credible info on Hashimoto's.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Just got back from the new endo. She says I have ha****oxicosis. As I understand it this is the hyper phase of the gland trying to go hypo. Am I right. She took blood today and will call me tomorrow to let me know how she will medicate me. How does this sound?


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry I posted again, I thought my other one got lost!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Sorry I posted again, I thought my other one got lost!


It didn't. I just got back on-line. Down for the count w/ Malware. Just picked up my PC today. Aaaaaaaaaaargh.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Bad news. Got a call from the endo she said my labs were "normal" and that she was not going to treat me right now at all. She said it would be irresponsible to give me tapizole with my numbers being "Normal". I'm not even going to post the numbers becasue she don't even match what I know to to Ft4 & Ft3, I have requested a copy and will let you know when I get them. TSH was 0.7. That seems low to me. So basically just waiting for the antibodies to "kill" it and make my hypo? HOw long will that take? How many more episodes of hyper can I expect? I feel like crap today! I cried like a baby yesterday and today (and my mom too, we are not criers!) If one is in this state of limbo why can the gland just be destroyed and get it over with then be treated as hypo. Isn't that what we're waiting for anyway? So many questions as I am TOTALLY FRUSTRATED in addition to having huge anxiety and depression now. Help Thyroid friends!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Bad news. Got a call from the endo she said my labs were "normal" and that she was not going to treat me right now at all. She said it would be irresponsible to give me tapizole with my numbers being "Normal". I'm not even going to post the numbers becasue she don't even match what I know to to Ft4 & Ft3, I have requested a copy and will let you know when I get them. TSH was 0.7. That seems low to me. So basically just waiting for the antibodies to "kill" it and make my hypo? HOw long will that take? How many more episodes of hyper can I expect? I feel like crap today! I cried like a baby yesterday and today (and my mom too, we are not criers!) If one is in this state of limbo why can the gland just be destroyed and get it over with then be treated as hypo. Isn't that what we're waiting for anyway? So many questions as I am TOTALLY FRUSTRATED in addition to having huge anxiety and depression now. Help Thyroid friends!!!


I will like to see those labs w/ ranges when you get them.

Now, if you have read the Thyroid Manager site I gave you the url to, you will see that FNA (fine needle aspiration) of the thyroid is the only definitive test for Hashimoto's "if" certain Hurthle cells indigenous to Hashmoto's are present at pathology. Therefore, as far as I am concerned, you may or may not have Hashimoto's.

But, I do know that you are hyperthyroid as evidenced by the fact that you do have TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and your description of the clinical symptoms.

It is my humble opinion that you get FNA and that you get an uptake scan. Cancer also has to be ruled out.

And if it turns out you really have Hashimoto's and you really are in the hyper phase of it, you can be treated w/ Block and Replace which is the use of an anti-thyroid and thyroxine replacement simultaneously. You do not have to suffer and be sick like this.

I am very upset for you and more than a wee bit angry. I wish you could ask her how she arrived at her diagnosis of Hashimoto's; I really do.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, I did have the uptake (forgot to tell you). It showed 40% uptake. That is what the doctor kept keying in on and saying that it was too high, and that she would be able to start me on a low dose of tapizole. That gave me really high hope and I felt great. Then, the next day she pulled the rug out and said "no treatment".

Apparently I am going to have to become alot more knowledgeable and ask alot more educated questions.

I will have to read up and learn about block and treat.

Basically I am at getting labs redrawn in 6 weeks and see her again in 3 months.

My mom and I are both a wee bit angry too, ie, really ****ed off.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Ok, I did have the uptake (forgot to tell you). It showed 40% uptake. That is what the doctor kept keying in on and saying that it was too high, and that she would be able to start me on a low dose of tapizole. That gave me really high hope and I felt great. Then, the next day she pulled the rug out and said "no treatment".
> 
> Apparently I am going to have to become alot more knowledgeable and ask alot more educated questions.
> 
> ...


Please read the Thyroid Manager information and that would be "Block and Replace."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1587158/

http://www.gpnotebook.co.uk/simplepage.cfm?ID=-502923234

You might wish to consider changing doctors.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

I got the copies of the labs:

TSH: 0.703 0.400-4.000
FT4: 1.3 0.7-1.9
FT3: 2.8 2.8-5.3

Still wondering about the diagnosis of Ha****oxicosis. If that is the case I am thinking that I may be coming out of the Hyper phase as my anxiety is much better, sleep is better, appetite is better. I'm told the hyper phase is about 1-3 months, and if I go by my symptoms that sounds about right. Hoping that I'm headed towards Hypo so that I may receive treatment and feel better. Worst symptom right now is FATIGUE and I swear I've had a sore throat the past couple of days, or maybe that's psychosomatic?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> I got the copies of the labs:
> 
> TSH: 0.703 0.400-4.000
> FT4: 1.3 0.7-1.9
> ...


Your numbers "are" interesting and yes, it looks like you are coming out of the hyper phase. Whether that would be the end of it or not would be anybody's guess. For your sake, I hope so.

Also glad to hear you are feeling better. What a blessing that is! We all share your relief about that.


----------

